

A radically new type of engine - Nycto
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/11/30/autoline-on-autoblog-with-john-mcelroy/

======
aarongough
It looks like a beautiful piece of engineering! I hope they are able to find a
viable niche for it and push it to market!

------
humbledrone
I sure wish those animations would loop. I guess I'll just cross my fingers
and hope the engine is eventually featured on animatedengines.com!

~~~
DougBTX
You can download from <http://www.blogcdn.com/videos/www.autoblog.com/897.flv>
then play in a loop using VLC. (Though yes, looping without faffing about
would be great.)

------
learnalist
How can they call this a radically new type of engine when it is still ran on
petrol / diesel ( ie fossil fuel )?

------
ars
I remember hearing about this, and the problem was wear on the moving parts.
The engine does not last long enough.

------
fcghjk
It's been done (better) 60years ago - look up 'Deltic'

~~~
electromagnetic
As for new, this engine design goes well back to steam engines. Hardly new.

~~~
ams6110
Yeah I was pretty sure I'd seen that concept somewhere before. It looks cool,
but certainly not "different" enough from any other piston engine design to
not have been conceived and tried by now. Thanks.

~~~
stevejohnson
It seems like the difference is how the pistons are fired. There's no fuel
lost when you spontaneously start and stop the pistons with electricity, so
you can only run X at a time and get better fuel economy when you don't need
all the available horsepower.

------
ecaradec
Good to know that most ideas didn't have a real look : "In most cases, I
simply deleted each release and went on with my work." I was just asking
myself why we are still locked with petrol engines...

------
moron4hire
how is this different from a flat-twin? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat-
twin>

~~~
storborg
There are two opposing pistons in each cylinder. This enables the power of a
2-stroke engine, but without the horrible emissions and inefficiency normally
inherent in a 2-stroke engine, and without the valvetrain complexity of a
4-stroke.

